# Pig Rig Competition



## SOS KEN (May 17, 2011)

Hey all show us your Pig Rigs and bring em to Perry.  We want to see what ya got.  I am bringing my buggy. so post a photo so we can see what is coming in with that Red Georgia Clay on it.  I think Tritronics is handling the trash breaker collersTracker collars for the winner.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 17, 2011)

Hey Ken,
I had to clean up my rig. It was just too daggum dirty! I had about 3" of hog poop in the corners plus Ronnie rode in it January, February, and March! He loves them loaded baked beans, it was rough inside!  Bud123 seen it this weekend and laughed at me he said it will fall apart now all the mud was holding it together.


----------



## Jester896 (May 17, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> Ronnie rode in it January, February, and March!


  Don't forget the other stuff he brings from the woods...i washed mine after the hunt Saturday too...I'm ready


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (May 18, 2011)

I am working on a sho nuff huntin rig.  87 samurai, 4.5" lift 31" mudd tires.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 18, 2011)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I am working on a sho nuff huntin rig.  87 samurai, 4.5" lift 31" mudd tires.



Bring it on!


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 18, 2011)

I love Samurai's... In case it starts running rough at all, run it with no oil ... Me and a buddy used to have one for trail running... We flipped it (maybe.... on purpose).. when we rolled it back over we realized most of the oil had drained out... It ran better on the way home.. 

I thought Ken was asking for pics... No pics yet?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (May 19, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I love Samurai's... In case it starts running rough at all, run it with no oil ... Me and a buddy used to have one for trail running... We flipped it (maybe.... on purpose).. when we rolled it back over we realized most of the oil had drained out... It ran better on the way home..
> 
> I thought Ken was asking for pics... No pics yet?



This truck is still in the build process.  Front end is completed and rear end is in pieces.  Just need to weld the rear perches and put it back together.


----------



## Jester896 (May 21, 2011)

op2:


----------



## chris1990 (May 22, 2011)

Tjhis is my work in progress.It started as just an e-z-go golf cart.Then it changed into a 3cylinder diesel powered monster.This is the newest pic I have.I was hoping to have it ready for the show but its not gonna make it


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (May 22, 2011)

There was not to many rigs entered into the competition this weekend but the rig that won def deserved it.  It was an 82 chevy dually.  Had a steel bed with room for a 4 wheeler and several dog boxes.  Also there was an extention that they parked  another 4 wheeler on.  It was def. rigged for huntin.


----------



## Jester896 (May 23, 2011)

who won


----------



## treeman101 (May 23, 2011)

Rocky Tanner from Wrightsville Ga.


----------



## spaz (May 23, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## Jester896 (May 23, 2011)

spaz said:


> any pics?



they will be up on the SOS site soon I'm sure

i didn't see that one outside with the others...it must have come late in the day


----------



## hoghunter74 (May 24, 2011)

Didn't look to hard, the truck was there at 9:30 a.m. parked next to the flat bed Toyota.


----------



## Jester896 (May 24, 2011)

sorry i guess i didn't... there were only three there at the doors that i remember...the one in the corner?


----------

